# A better 2H straight...



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

something like this?
https://www.double-j.com/2018-exiss...ht-load-aluminum-warmblood-trailer--oPeg.html


We looked at one at the Equine Affaire last year and liked it and also something similar but I need to look for the make of that one as I can't remember it now - my DH preferred it.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

jaydee said:


> something like this?
> https://www.double-j.com/2018-exiss...ht-load-aluminum-warmblood-trailer--oPeg.html
> 
> 
> We looked at one at the Equine Affaire last year and liked it and also something similar but I need to look for the make of that one as I can't remember it now - my DH preferred it.


Nope, I'm needing something much, much smaller. 15' maximum total length from the hitch (which must be a bp) to the back end. But the horse compartment is very much the style I am looking for, just on a bp with a 2' or smaller tack area. 

Exiss Trailers - Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 620 ST
This is pretty much the only Exiss trailer that "might" fit the bill, they really don't have much info on their website (no floorplans, dimensions, or even pictures... what do you expect me to buy Exiss??).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Southern Grace said:


> My old 2 horse straight load trailer died last week. I took it into the shop to have the bearings repacked and they found major damages to the steel frame underneath that are honestly more expensive to repair than the trailer is worth (it spent much of its long life by the coast, salt water + steel = rust). I'm looking to replace it, but with a better version. I still want a straight load that will haul large horses, I once owned a 17.3 hh horse and I'd like to own another big 'un one day. I do not want a manger, just chest bars up front. I would like a small tack storage area, but not the massive dressing rooms. I have a big 4 horse trailer I can haul anything in when needed, so the major purpose of this trailer is going to be hauling to local trail rides, riding lessons, and the vet. Something that's easy to haul, back, park, etc. I'm looking to stay in the 15' or less total length (from the hitch to the back, not just the box part), and lighter weight (I pull with a Tacoma with a tow rating of 5300 lbs), and it must be a bumper pull. My budget cannot afford new from any of the advanced trailer makers.
> 
> What are some brands other than Brenderup that make trailers that would fit the bill? I like the Brenderups, but there just aren't any local to me in good condition in my budget, I can find some on the east or west coast, but by the time I travel to look at them, and pay to transport them to Texas (or drive it myself), we've really racked up the price. I'm also not really confident about buying those early 90s or late 80s trailers that are bound to need repairs for well over $4000. I'm having trouble doing searches as many people don't mention things like "chest bar" on the ad, so I'm looking for other brands or models I can type in to do searches for semi-local trailers that would weed out the thousands of rust bucket 2H with manger trailers from my search.



There are several FB groups that are for buying and selling used horse trailers and quite a few state specific. That is how I found mine when I was looking.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got a Trail-ET that sounds exactly like what you're looking for. Big horse compartment, has removable cloth mangers and chest bars, smaller tack room that is about 2' wide. I think that company went out of business so I don't know if they're still making them or not but you might be able to find one online somewhere. Mine is an 06 and it is the best trailer I've ever had. Here's an ad for an older version of mine - 

2001 Trailet 2 Horse Bumper Pull - The Hitch and Tow


-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

For new trailers you might like the Featherlite model 9407. It has a couple of different floorplans and a friend of mine has one and I love it. Great little trailers.

https://fthr.com/products/horse-trailers/bumper-pull/9407-horse-trailer


-- Kai


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Slants are more common than straight load today it seems...
I found a few at this place,_* https://www.dhmco.com/ *_,"used"...
Now my friend just had a Bee brand trailer made for her...
Made by K&K Trailers which is a subsidiary of Bee, not fancy but decent trailers...
Her new trailer was _*not*_ expensive as many think and might be a option for you to look into.

Found you these...
https://www.nrstrailers.com/default.asp?page=xAllInventory&location=fort+scott#
https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=160445#.WyAOryApDIU
https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=160394#.WyAO_iApDIU
*https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=159265#.WyAPRiApDIU*
https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=159229#.WyAPsSApDIU
https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=159054#.WyAQYCApDIU
https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=158994#.WyAQoSApDIU
*https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=158964#.WyARACApDIU*
https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=157872#.WyARfCApDIU
*https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=157340#.WyASOiApDIU*
*https://horsetrailertrader.com/horse-trailer.aspx?stock=156102#.WyATNSApDIV*
*https://horsetrailerworld.com/Gallery/Trailers/153/Hawk-trailers-for-sale/
*
This last site doesn't link, but copy & paste and look...they probably had some of the nicest, best priced units.
_*http://www.bumperpullhorsetrailers.com/trailers/used-bumperpull-horse-trailers-for-sale.aspx*_

This long list should keep you busy for some time...
The *ones like this* were standouts_*.*_*.*
_Some of these will open in their link, some you will have to copy and paste as the link failed for whatever the reason..._
The trailers are located in many states though...
Many of the trailers are new, never registered...*but* remember the 2019 _*are*_ now on the lots and that means they must move the older new trailers. 2018, 2017 are new but older so *do* look and negotiate!
Deals are to be made as they have got to clear inventory...
If you buy a "new" off the lot older trailer, make sure they put brand new tires on it or you will be looking at that expense in a short time...dry-rot sitting on a lot. _{Mark the tires with a contrasting color sharpy pen so you know if they play games or not!}_

True used trailers of good quality and nice features you would want, the upgraded trailer to safely move that warmblood/draft sized horse are going to cost you nearly what you would pay new...
I saw a few....
I also took into consideration that you are not pulling with a full-size truck but smaller capacity so those real heavy trailers empty are a no-go loaded...to heavy.
Happy shopping and I hope this helps you to find "the one"...
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know if you are interested or not, but I have a Brenderup Prestige trailer for sale. I purchased it new in 1998 and have taken very good care of it. I am only selling it because I purchased a Brenderup Barron (has tack area). 


My 16H Arab/Percheron rode in it fine for years. Posting a picture of him in it on his last ride to the vet in 2012. 


Including some current pictures of the trailer taken in April of 2018, in case you are interested. It does not have a tack area but does have a tool box in the front I added to it.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have an early 2000's Exiss that is tall & wide. put my 16.2 twh in my friends hawk and it seems tiny in comparison (i'm sure her's isn't warmblood size)

my hesitation with even that aluminum trailer is I wouldn't put it on a 1/2ton truck, hauled a lot of miles with a 1/2ton but with my particular one the dressing room will add too much I feel.

an option you could look into is adding an extra leaf under the tacoma to help compensate if you find the right trailer but just need a bit more in the backend of the truck


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

https://horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?id=1244605


This is a smaller 2 horse bumper pull


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing to see what you end up purchasing, op 

( @AnitaAnne - That first picture is so, so cute!)


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I would be hesitant pulling a trailer capable of fitting a big horse like that with your current tow vehicle. I've towed small 2H trailers and 2h stock/slants with a half-ton (and a Tacoma is generally considered a small truck rather than a full-size truck), and while it can be done, by the time you get the weight of a safe trailer big enough for your large horse AND the weight of the horse, not to mention 2 horses, you're really over the capacity of the truck. My truck is rated for far more towing capacity and GVWR, has a heavy duty tow package (transmission cooler, engine cooler, heavy springs, electric brakes, etc.) and my horses are small, and I still wish I had a bigger truck sometimes. I wouldn't even consider pulling my current trailer, a 2- horse stock combo, with anything smaller. Remember that your vehicles weight capacity is rated for a 'dead load' -- a boat, for example. A horse trailer is very different both in weight distribution and towing/braking needs. The GVWR is the most important number, and that's not exactly impressive with a Tacoma. 

Get a small, light trailer for now with your smaller horses, and if you ever do add a big horse, then upgrade the trailer and the tow vehicle.


For what you're wanting, look at Trail-Et and Hawk -- good brands of nice trailers that last in the style you're looking for. 



Visit your local small manufacturing places, too. You can often find basic trailers for far less than the name brands, and many are made locally so you can customize your options. They aren't widely advertised, some don't even have websites, but you can find a good bargain, too.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Haven't made it through all of the used links yet, phew, that's quite a lot of trailers, lol.

That Hawk is still actually larger than I'd like, I'd rather have no-tack space than that much extra length for tack. It's also pushing weight limit on my truck with two horses in there (and over weight if I put a pair of chubsters in there instead of my Arabian), and well beyond my price limit new, though it might be affordable in a used option. Still, weight and length throw it out of the running.

Hawk is definitely on my list of ones I search for. They have a few different models of straight loads with chest bars. So far none have come up without the large dressing room, but I do a quick search every few days just in case. Didn't Hawk used to be someone else?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

How about this one? No dressing room, but access up front to put a truck or tubs for your tack/items.



2007 FEATHERLITE 2 HORSE BUMPER PULL $7,600 - The Hitch and Tow


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Subbing to see what you end up purchasing, op
> 
> ( @AnitaAnne - That first picture is so, so cute!)


Thank you! Loved my Baby.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My Brenderup weights 1650 pounds and less than 200 pound hitch weight. Self-contained inertia breaks so no break control needed in tow vehicle. I use a 2003 F150 with a 4.6L engine. 

I have hesitated to even put it up for sale because it is so easy to handle, but I bought the second one so can't justify having two!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I do like that Featherlite, I'd like it more if it had front windows, though it may still be well ventilated (I just sold a 1986 Featherlite 3 horse that was practically an oven even with all the windows and vents opened). It's out of my price point and too far, which combined means really out of my price point. But that is just the style I'm hunting for.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you looked at payments on a new one? they are actually quite low and might be a better option for you than settling for something that isn't quite what you're looking for.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I have considered doing payments on a good used trailer, but I just can't justify $12,000+ on a two horse trailer, even if I'm not paying it all out at once.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Just to update, I did end up finding a 1993 BrenderUp in really good condition (it must have spent most of it's life stored indoors, it's in better condition than the 2006 I looked at). It was a 4 hour drive away and under $5k with new tires purchased this year and a new floor put in last year so we should be good on major expenses for a while.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's fantastic!! congratulations! We need pictures!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Sure thing. This is it with my truck and one with my main man loaded in. It’s a little generous on space for him, but he doesn’t mind the extra head room.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Congrats!! Welcome to the B'up Club!


I love my Baron. Sometimes I wish I had the tack space up front since I have the Horsebox, but most of the time, I love having all the room up front to move around in when I go in to change halters before unloading or if I'm hauling another horse who doesn't want to load, and I can just sit in the front and keep pressure on.


Nice truck too! Is it a Tacoma? My Jeep Grand Cherokee is gonna be replaced at some point, and the thing that makes me happy is knowing I won't need to get a big ole truck to replace it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Love it, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Congrats!! Welcome to the B'up Club!
> Nice truck too! Is it a Tacoma? My Jeep Grand Cherokee is gonna be replaced at some point, and the thing that makes me happy is knowing I won't need to get a big ole truck to replace it.


Yep, it's a Tacoma. 12 years old and 220k miles and we're still running great! It can haul a normal 2H trailer, but it's nice to have the light one, especially since I wanted an extra large horse compartment. I do love the tack space up front; since I have a pick up, I'm rather limited on anywhere else I can keep the saddle (especially when I take the dog with me and she gets the whole back seat), but I've seen people mount tack racks to the floor or wall at the front of the HBs and just bungee the tack up so it can't slide off.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> Yep, it's a Tacoma. 12 years old and 220k miles and we're still running great! It can haul a normal 2H trailer, but it's nice to have the light one, especially since I wanted an extra large horse compartment. I do love the tack space up front; since I have a pick up, I'm rather limited on anywhere else I can keep the saddle (especially when I take the dog with me and she gets the whole back seat), but I've seen people mount tack racks to the floor or wall at the front of the HBs and just bungee the tack up so it can't slide off.





Nice! I'd like a Tacoma, I think (but then I see some of the Nissan Frontiers and think those are nice) I'm indecisive, I guess, just trying to nurse my '96 Jeep GC through until graduation next spring.


It's a nice looking Royal though.  I almost got one, but it didn't work out, and I got my Baron instead. 



The Baron HBs have more to the front of them than the Royals and Prestiges, which allows for a double saddle rack and a blanket bar under the shelf. The bridle racks on the edge of the front shelf were kinda of bent funny, so I ended up popping those off and just hanging a portable bridle rack from the blanket bar which I don't use anyway (that way I can hang my trailer halters and things off it) The saddle racks are on the pony's side where his big soft hanging hay manger gets in the way (although it shouldn't really stop me that much if I really wanted to put a saddle there) I just like the extra wide doors and all the open space up front.



I dunno, maybe I'm just lazy, and since my trailer and my pony are on opposite ends of the ranch, I don't want to walk him allllll the way over to the trailer to tack up, or unload my car after loading it up from my tack shed, just to put it into the trailer. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@CaliforniaDreaming I think we have twin trailers!! 


I purchased the Baron HB after seeing one in person. Decided the little doors with the separate tack compartment would be a bit of a pain. 


This is how I solved the hay/tack problem


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My two Brenderups side by side back and front


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

@AnitaAnne


YEP! Total trailer twinsies. What year is your Baron model? Mine does have the extended head divider, but otherwise, they're an exact match.


Is your other model a Prestige? I have a friend who has a Prestige, bought a Baron TC on impulse and is trying to sell the Baron because she prefers the Prestige after all.


I'm just lazy about my tack. I don't like loading/unloading it twice before I put it on my horse. :lol: Maybe once I get my trail dressage saddle and gear set up, it can live in the Baron full time.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> @AnitaAnne
> 
> 
> YEP! Total trailer twinsies. What year is your Baron model? Mine does have the extended head divider, but otherwise, they're an exact match.
> ...


That is exactly what I did! My Prestige is a 1998 that I bought new and is still in great condition. Then impulse purchased the Baron HB in 2017 because I had always wanted a Baron :rofl: 


The Baron HB is a 1997 so one year older. I would LOVE to have a head divider but can't ever find one for sale or even dimensions of one. 


I waited a full year before deciding to put my Prestige up for sale, but so far have only offered it to a few friends. It is hard to let go...my car could pull the Prestige! Plus I have a tool box on the front that is VERY handy. I can't figure out how to mount one on the Baron so it will still open...:frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is my RMHA gelding and AQHA mare in the HB at the vets for vaccinations. 

I don't know if you can see it, but I just hung a tarp to cover the tack area. Works great and rolls up when I camp out :smile:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> That is exactly what I did! My Prestige is a 1998 that I bought new and is still in great condition. Then impulse purchased the Baron HB in 2017 because I had always wanted a Baron :rofl:
> 
> 
> The Baron HB is a 1997 so one year older. I would LOVE to have a head divider but can't ever find one for sale or even dimensions of one.
> ...



I think my friend's Prestige is a 2008 model, and the Baron is a 2001. She hauls with a Ford Escape, so I think she was a little worried about jackknifing and the Prestige is a little easier on her vehicle, even if her Baron has a tack compartment (but she's sort of in the same position as me, where we load up our gear into from tack rooms into vehicles.



Your Baron is 2 years older than mine.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Here is my RMHA gelding and AQHA mare in the HB at the vets for vaccinations.
> 
> I don't know if you can see it, but I just hung a tarp to cover the tack area. Works great and rolls up when I camp out :smile:





Oooooh. Looking at your camp setup. I'm attending an endurance ride in November that's not too far from home (45 minutes so I can technically send a text to family to bring anything up that I might have left behind) and will be bunking down in the B'up.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My camp setup at the Yellowhammer this year. No phone service or electricity, so pretty basic. I made the pipe corral because Chivas does not high line and would paw all night if tied to the trailer. 

The Prestige is warmer to sleep in because it is lined with rubber. But cooler in the heat too. The Baron works to sleep in, but it was below freezing the first night so I had a rough time. As soon as I came home bought a warmer sleeping bag!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> My camp setup at the Yellowhammer this year. No phone service or electricity, so pretty basic. I made the pipe corral because Chivas does not high line and would paw all night if tied to the trailer.
> 
> The Prestige is warmer to sleep in because it is lined with rubber. But cooler in the heat too. The Baron works to sleep in, but it was below freezing the first night so I had a rough time. As soon as I came home bought a warmer sleeping bag!!!



DIY pipe corral? I've been looking at my options because Mitch is the same way about pawing when tied. He was fine when we were at the show, but that was only like an hour, at the most. I know of one company that does the PVC pipe, I'm just not sure which way I want to go yet. Still researching, particularly for storage, as I'd have to keep panels in the trailer all the time, and don't know if I want to pull them out every time I haul out. The perils of boarding barn storage and all.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> DIY pipe corral? I've been looking at my options because Mitch is the same way about pawing when tied. He was fine when we were at the show, but that was only like an hour, at the most. I know of one company that does the PVC pipe, I'm just not sure which way I want to go yet. Still researching, particularly for storage, as I'd have to keep panels in the trailer all the time, and don't know if I want to pull them out every time I haul out. The perils of boarding barn storage and all.


They are called Affordable portable products and seemed the best option. Cheaper than the Carri-Lite portable corral, but yes bigger to store. 


I did not want to attach panels to the outside of my trailer, and did not want to use electric fencing because Chivas is not trained to that and I think they are a bigger pain dealing with the ground rod and everything. Metal panels were out because of the weight. 


I have 10 panels and can arrange them several ways to make one or two stalls. They fit on one side of my trailer upside down along with my camp cot. I could put them in my truck bed, but would hang out a bit. I put big water jugs in the bed of the truck, plus hay bales in bags, plus my camp table and chairs. Clothes and tack in the front of the trailer, and food and dog in the back seat.

It is more work than a big LQ trailer, but that's ok by me because I just have a F150 with smaller engine. Cheaper to buy and drive! I used to pull the trailer with my van and camped in the van, but it died so back to camping in the trailer


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I had looked into those Affordable Portables. I ended up getting a HiTie at the time, and now that I have the B'Up, my HiTie is taking a break. I think I'll end up mounting it to my 4-Horse trailer and just hauling out the monster when we want to go camping (which so far has been once a year and rather local for us). My friend and I have been considering getting out into intro endurance rides (with my combined driving/ridden dressage horse, he's a jack of all trades  ) and then we might be back into the market for panels, anything more than 100 miles or twice a year and I'd rather leave the big trailer at home. I've seen some crafty camp set ups with B'Ups.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Southern Grace said:


> I had looked into those Affordable Portables. I ended up getting a HiTie at the time, and now that I have the B'Up, my HiTie is taking a break. I think I'll end up mounting it to my 4-Horse trailer and just hauling out the monster when we want to go camping (which so far has been once a year and rather local for us). My friend and I have been considering getting out into intro endurance rides (with my combined driving/ridden dressage horse, he's a jack of all trades  ) and then we might be back into the market for panels, anything more than 100 miles or twice a year and I'd rather leave the big trailer at home. I've seen some crafty camp set ups with B'Ups.


Now that you are a Brenderup owner, you can have the joy of being really crafty and compact! I have had a Brenderup for 20 years so used to making adjustments 

I have seen just about every kind of containment system at campgrounds, and they all have good points and bad points. Ultimately one must decide which works best for the horse and them. 

I liked the Carri-panels, but they are very expensive especially for two horses. 

I did modify my panels and added some "gates". Hard to see in the pictures, but 10 was the most I could fit easily in the trailer, but wanted a full 12x12 area for two horses. It worked for my needs, and my horse was happy and secure so that's all that counts.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What are Brenderup trailers made out of? Anyone know?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> What are Brenderup trailers made out of? Anyone know?


It depends on the trailer. My Prestige has 7 layer walls with the inner layer rubber. The floor is 1" marine grade plywood with a coated top. Hard to explain but it is a cross pattern and super strong. There are holes in the floor to allow moisture to escape. 

On top of the floor is thick ribbed rubber mats. the ramp is the same marine grade plywood with rubber matting on top. 

The ceiling is made out of fiberglass. The base of the trailers were imported from Denmark and the tops were manufactured in Texas and added on. 


My Baron has the Solid phenolic resin walls that most of the later trailers were made from. It is super tough material.


----------

